
Peace for Triple Piano by Vi Hart [video] - adenadel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcRW3FMuttY
======
kragen
This is amazing and I still don't understand it. If you liked this you will
very likely enjoy Hart's magnum opus, "Twelve Tones", which they worked on for
a year and is the best thing I've ever seen about music theory:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4niz8TfY794](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4niz8TfY794)

------
adenadel
The making of video is very interesting as well

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1zJoU6Luss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1zJoU6Luss)

~~~
mdonahoe
That 3d spiral cutout was an awesome visualization of the tripled space time

------
ZeroGravitas
Audio is glitchy for me on Firefox for some reason. Works in Safari on the
same machine.

